# Greatest Magic Trick Of All Time!!!



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Guys and gals, please tell Melty how they did this...I swear I have looked at this over 50 times and still cant figure it out... You wont be sorry you looked at this video...

AGT video by meltdown211 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid211.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid211.photobucket.com/albums/bb258/meltdown211/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@bb258/meltdown211/AmerGotTalent9_eo


----------



## Mentalist (Sep 23, 2007)

Kevin is a great Magician, and valued compeer. This is a particularly wonderful act.

If you are ever in Vegas, be sure to check him out in the "World's Greatest Magic Show" over at the Greek Isles.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

I saw that...that was incredible!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Unbelievable. I love tricks like that and I like his fun style.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Too many cut aways to tell anything.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Another two midgets.


----------



## Shakes (Sep 6, 2007)

Great stuff ... my guess is two separate vertically challenged contortionists.
:zombie:


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

wow that was sooooooo coooool!!! no clue how they did it though.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I know how it was done!
It's called Magic!....lol...kidden...
that was a really great trick, blown away on how it was done. awesome!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I know the upper torso is fake..at least part of it. And yes, contorsioning plays a part in this.


----------



## Uncle Fred (Aug 27, 2007)

I guess you didn't see the staples. :googly:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

psssst..hollow legs fake chest. [I didn't say anything.]


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Actually Chris Angel does a trick very similar to this one and in the REVEAL ALL it is known that he uses a upper torso that is actually a person with no lower extremities, and a very flexible young lady...... for the lower half....
INCREDIBLE ILLUSION .......................... [nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTOMJhBX3JM[/nomedia]


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

What "REVEAL ALL" are you referring to? Is there a link?


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

If you do a google search for Rose Siggens there are a bunch of threads regarding her and this stunt. a few years back I knew where there was a site that Revealed how Chris did his illusions.............


----------

